# Happy Birthday Oldtimer!



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2009)

[] Happy Birthday Oldtimer![]     
                                                             Joe


----------



## ajohn (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy B-day ,and many more!,Anthony


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy B day Oldtimer keep on diggin!


----------



## woody (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Richard!!![8D]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Richard! The amber N.H. med is yours. See you soon to go digg'n..... Taz


----------



## Stardust (Apr 20, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLDTIMER!
 LOVE,
 STAR


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICHARD!!!!!!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! Means a lot!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2009)

Have a Happy Birthday in beautiful NH!


----------



## glass man (Apr 20, 2009)

HAVE A VERY ,VERY,GREAT BIRTHDAY!!! [] JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 20, 2009)

he is now an Oldertimer?


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday man - hope ya find some good cellar holes this year!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! I am now elderly @ 41 years old. Still feel 25 though. When a pretty girl walks by, I feel 18. I must be alive yet, huh?


----------



## Angelpeace (Apr 20, 2009)

You're as old as you feel. Here's wishing you good health and great bottles! May you forever feel like a teenager. Have a happy birthday!
PEACE
 ANGELPEACE


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, Richard!  ~Jim


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 21, 2009)

> When a pretty girl walks by, I feel 18. I must be alive yet, huh?


 

 Happy Birthday, Oldtimer.  And by the way,  that feeling never goes away.


----------

